# Been trying to get my Best Friend to the USA for 7 years



## Ravyn (Sep 26, 2010)

Robin, my best friend, lives in England. And he literally is the only person in the world that can make me happy, treats me well... etc. I'm a student and he works in England, but we have been trying and trying to get him here, because I really, really need him here. 

I am at the end of my rope. It feels like this will never happen and the depression has been devastating, so I found this community and decided... I have to try.

We have some friends trying to see about getting him a job. He qualifies for a student visa except we can't come up with the $17,000 the community college is saying he has to have to come over... I have too many medical bills I have to pay.

He loves going on free sites, getting stuff, fixing them, and selling them for a mighty profit! He is very, very adapt at that! He can fix just about ANYTHING! He is also great with computers. If you have a problem, Robin will solve it. (Except the problem of how to get him here, we are clueless)

Neither of us have much money, the most I have ever had in my bank account was a few thousand I get for student loans, but I believe Robin's Mr. Fix-it abilities are a special skill.

Does anyone have any ideas? I admit, I am terrified posting this as I fear receiving bad news and I just... heh, I'm desperate to the extremes.

OH! I was actually born her in Arizona, I've lived here my entire life and am a citizen. I'm 50% Inuit Indian, my mother is purely Inuit Indian.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

If you're looking for a way to get him here permanently..... the only thing I can think of is to marry him.... Even then you'll have to prove it's a marriage of love, not convenience.
I don't think being good at fixing stuff qualifies him for any kind of working visa.
I hope somebody else can prove me wrong..... but I don't think so!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Ravyn said:


> Robin, my best friend, lives in England. And he literally is the only person in the world that can make me happy, treats me well... etc. I'm a student and he works in England, but we have been trying and trying to get him here, because I really, really need him here.
> 
> I am at the end of my rope. It feels like this will never happen and the depression has been devastating, so I found this community and decided... I have to try.
> 
> ...


As Mamasue says, marry him! If neither of you have any capital, you'll need an annual income of $18,500 or thereabouts before you can sponsor him as your fiancee or spouse.

Also, he may have issues if he has to answer yes to any of these questions:
* Have you ever been arrested for anything, anywhere?
* Do you suffer from a serious communicable disease?
* Do you suffer from a mental disorder?
* Have you ever broken the terms of any previous visit to the US?
* Do you any connections whatsoever with countries the US might consider as terrorist in nature? 

His skills as given by you would not qualify him for any visa so based.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mamasue said:


> Even then you'll have to prove it's a marriage of love, not convenience.


There's no test for love! Co-mingling of finances and some form of shared life are what they look at.


----------



## Ravyn (Sep 26, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> As Mamasue says, marry him! If neither of you have any capital, you'll need an annual income of $18,500 or thereabouts before you can sponsor him as your fiancee or spouse.
> 
> Also, he may have issues if he has to answer yes to any of these questions:
> * Have you ever been arrested for anything, anywhere?
> ...


He's never had any of those issues...
I make BARELY 10k a year, and that's only with student loans...

We don't need him here permanently, yet, even a 2 year thing would be a godsend!! At least he would be here...

He does have distant relatives here in the states, and he has the option of becoming a Canadian citizen, but we REALLY want him here for even just 2 years before he does that.

I'm sorry, this is so depressing... I was so afraid of getting bad news, and it seems that's all I'm getting...

Even a 2-4 year student visa would be amazing, he's already been approved we just gotta find a way to get a loan... and that's something we also cannot figure out.


----------

